# The Illusive Litto Ice Pick....



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Picked them up from Empire Cigar one of 66 Boxes :whoo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow you guys are doing pretty good at finding these really limeted boxes thats awesome


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Haven't even heard of them. They look tasty.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job. Saw that JonDot picked up a couple of boxes last week too. Enjoy, they look good.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent find - congrats!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

They look tasty!! Enjoy bro!! :dribble:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up there!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome find, Ben!!! Great score :biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

When u smoke one let us know how they are!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome pickup


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow those look amazing
and you better hold onto your hat when you smoke em!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn...I'm looking forward to trying them eventually


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am smoking my first one right now I couldent wait any longer. The first inch of this stick was raw power now its mellowing out and the great LFD flavor is comming out!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

As much of an LFD nut as I am, I still haven't tried one of those. I might have to make a call to North Carolina.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I love LG's smokes,can't wait to try these


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

They look tasty.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they llok great


----------

